# Yakima Highroller wobble?



## criscobike (Feb 21, 2013)

So I just picked up the Yakima Highroller Roof rack. I tested it out yesterday with my bike yesterday. It had a surprising amount of wobble. I have used friends racks before and they felt quite solid. The wobble I observed was enough that it makes me nervous to stick the bike up there for driving. Any suggestions for dealing with it? Or am I just freaking out as a newbie with roof racks for no reason?


----------



## canker (Jul 26, 2007)

I have a frontloader which is basically the same thing only made to fit factory bars aswell as yakima/thule bars. Yes it wobbles a bit and you just have to get over it. I also have a fork mount on the roof and it "feels" more secure but I always use the frontloader because I'm lazy. 
https://plus.google.com/photos/104876167152869459551/albums/5756646128718636577?banner=pwa
Not sure if that will help your confidence or not lol. But that is how much force it took to rip my bike out of my rack when a low hanging cable line caught my bike.


----------



## Thrawn (Jan 15, 2009)

There's a video somewhere testing the highroller against the Thule version. Bikes where strapped on a Mazdaspeed 3, hooning like crazy and the bikes did not fall.  The bike on the Thule rack shifted slightly but still OK...


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

I regularly take my bike on 250 mile trips with my highroller. Yep, it wobbles. Nope, doesn't fall.


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

make sure that all of the hardware is tight...also, make sure that your wheel size is adjusted properly on the highroller and that you have installed the plastic covers over the front mounting hardware correctly...the rack will have "some" wobble, but the bike shouldn't be loose inside the rack.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Highrollers wobble a fair amount and a lot more than a skewer version with the fork on the rack/front wheel off. It's due to the mass of the bike up in the air and the narrow way it's attached to the rack. 

J.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Just as a precaution...if I'm going very far I'll use a ratchet strap to help keep my bike(s) steady for the trip. I'm sure they will hold just fine without but I like the peace of mind. If they don't hold, Yakima will buy me a new bike and replace the carrier.


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

Nubster said:


> Just as a precaution...if I'm going very far I'll use a ratchet strap to help keep my bike(s) steady for the trip. I'm sure they will hold just fine without but I like the peace of mind. If they don't hold, Yakima will buy me a new bike and replace the carrier.


I'd hate to have to depend on them for that. I've never had experience with that rack but movement is never a good thing. Wobble could equal wear and tear.

I can tell you that my Thule rack is rock solid. I did have the bar hook come loose once while on the highway. It was a rookie mistake on my part as I had placed it in the wrong position. I also bought an extra set of straps for the front wheel as a backup.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Just to add...I don't know if mine rocks...I've never seen my car with bikes on it going down the road and no sunroof to keep an eye on things. I just sometimes do that for the peace of mind. Can't hurt I figure.


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

Nubster said:


> Just to add...I don't know if mine rocks...I've never seen my car with bikes on it going down the road and no sunroof to keep an eye on things. I just sometimes do that for the peace of mind. Can't hurt I figure.


Absolutely. My buddies make fun of me because I go the extra mile to make sure my stuff is secure. Nothing sucks more than breaking a part DURING transport on the way to the trailhead. If you're gonna spend good money on a bike then don't cheap out on the rack. I've been there and paid the price.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

There are, actually, a lot better two wheel bike holders than the HighRoller. The 1UpUSA is a choice, for example. I have two HighRollers (actually, one now) and I watch them pretty carefully - the plastic gear in the ratcheting mechanism can give the impression it's holding but, if stripped (relatively easy to do) it can suddenly just let go if even a modest force is applied.

J.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

The HighRoller does well enough for me for now. I figure if it breaks, Yakima will replace it. If I loose my bike as a result...they'll replace that as well. I got mine for almost free so I'm not going to complain or put out a bunch of money to replace them right now.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

I think the issue is really more if it falls off your car and who hits it and what that does to them. That is what Yakima is more worried about, I'd guess. 

Here's what to keep an eye on - the little plastic teeth on the ratchet gear inside can strip. what that will do is hold up the bar ok but a shock or pressure on the bar can cause it to suddenly release as in drop completely down releasing the bike. You cannot inspect the gear and it is not replaceable. The gear strips by getting pressured by the rearward bar being forced down without releasing the ratchet. It doesn't take a lot of force will do it and there is a lot of leverage on it because of the bar. For example, if you had the bar up and locked and even gently hit something (i.e. tree branch etc..) that caused it to collapse, it would strip. If anything like that happens to it, then you ought to replace the HighRoller.

I like the functionality of the HighRoller, but after having mine strip and finding out about the problem, I never quite trust the other one. I had to throw the stripped one away.

If you could either inspect the gear or replace it, then it would be fine. Unusual since so many of the parts on Yakima racks are usually replaceable - one of the reasons I'm a huge Yak fan.

J.


----------



## shantyspark (Jan 18, 2013)

I have two high rollers and have done a number of very long trips with them (one about 2400km and another about 3700km) along with lots of normal distance trips and never had an issue. They wobble a bit but it is good as it does not end up putting strain on the parts of the bike and I have found most of the movement is actually in the tires on the bike, nothing else.

I did have a ratchet gear strip on me once but Yakima replaced it free of charge (I didn't even pay shipping) so I am not too worried there. I also always lock my bike using the built in locking cable as if home thing failed that cable and the rear tire strap would keep the bike on. Overall, they are great racks and I won't be changing any time soon.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Yakima replaced the whole rack, right? What they told me was that at the ratchet was not possible to be inspected nor replaced.

J.


----------



## shantyspark (Jan 18, 2013)

Yes they replaced the whole rack. Sent me a new one. I did this through the store I had purchased the rack from so they dealt with Yakima directly on my behalf. Only took a couple weeks, so quick turn around.


----------



## bro1999 (Apr 4, 2014)

I stopped by my local REI to check out the garage sale they had going on. I got there 2 hours after the sale started, so I wasn't expecting to find any screaming deals. I wandered outside where they had all their car accessories stashed, and came across a Yakima Highroller. I looked at the tag, and did a double take when I saw it was marked down to $32.83! After thoroughly inspecting it, all the parts were included, and it looked brand new...never even used once.
I think whoever purchased it brought it home, and upon putting it on their roof rack, realized it wasn't compatible, so they returned it! Win for me, as I'm totally fine with 86% discounts on brand new stuff.


----------



## bikebum (Mar 30, 2004)

What position do you use for 27.5 wheel bike? Front tire lifts out of the tire cup on 26 setting and the red knob tightener goes all the way in on the 29 setting.


----------



## Tweakophyte (Sep 3, 2013)

Thrawn said:


> There's a video somewhere testing the highroller against the Thule version. Bikes where strapped on a Mazdaspeed 3, hooning like crazy and the bikes did not fall. The bike on the Thule rack shifted slightly but still OK...


FYI. My understanding is they came out later and said they had not properly mounted the highroller. I don't own either (just got a 1up), so no bias there.


----------



## Muchas (Dec 22, 2010)

bikebum said:


> What position do you use for 27.5 wheel bike? Front tire lifts out of the tire cup on 26 setting and the red knob tightener goes all the way in on the 29 setting.


I was just about to order this rack until I read this post!. can anyone confirm that this rack will work with 27.5/650B wheels. Thanks


----------

